# How can I bypass the Windows 10 Log-in?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

How can I bypass the Windows 10 Log-in? 
I am tired of having to re sign-in to windows every time I use my computer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm not sure you can completely. I have mine set up with a 4 digit PIN but only have to sign in when I boot up. If I just put the computer to sleep, I don't have to sign in again. Go to settings > account > sign in options, and set the parameters how you want.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I just never set up a password so all I have to do is hit enter.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Declan - When I upgraded the computer to Win 10 I wasn't given a choice -- I had to sign in to my Window's account. Then I was given the choice of using my e-mail sign in or setting up a PIN. I chose a PIN to make it easier. But I only sign in upon boot, not after I wake the computer from sleep.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Belfrybat said:


> Declan - When I upgraded the computer to Win 10 I wasn't given a choice -- I had to sign in to my Window's account. Then I was given the choice of using my e-mail sign in or setting up a PIN. I chose a PIN to make it easier. But I only sign in upon boot, not after I wake the computer from sleep.


That was where you ran afoul. I don't have an outlook/windows account so I put in my regular email and then they let me skip that part so I don't have a log in


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-automatically-login-in-windows-10/


----------

